# Anyone need a Mosaic Flight?



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Recessive Yellow/Black pied.
http://eggbid.com/listings/details/index.cfm?itemnum=1254090413
Neat bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow, ain't he pretty. how unusual...you want them don't you Becky....lol...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes  LOL. I had Flights but I told myself I would stick to homers as far as the flying breeds go. It's tempting though! I love mosaics


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

go for it, I could just look at him all day! mosaic, now does that happen when development in the eggs they get two sets of something to cause that...my brain is not working I can not think of the words...help me...lol..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh my...what gorgeous birds! Thanks for sharing Becky.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> go for it, I could just look at him all day! mosaic, now does that happen when development in the eggs they get two sets of something to cause that...my brain is not working I can not think of the words...help me...lol..


They're still not certain on whether it's two embryo that fuse together, or whether two sperm fertilize one egg. Either way, it does happen in the egg and it does require two 'sets' of something  haha. I bet either one could happen. My mosaic was an only child  The other egg in the clutch was clear. So that would lead me to believe the two fused together in one egg and left the other empty!


----------

